# Leaving observation hive glass uncovered



## 71Corvette (Jan 2, 2012)

Are there any significant issues associated with leaving the glass on an observation hive uncovered for long periods of time? Will the light cause the bees to be less active, produce less or abscond? Just curious.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

they will likely propolize the heck out of the glass so you can't see through it


----------



## Squidink (Aug 5, 2012)

yes they will use propolis and cover it up.
Best keep it covered black until observation is required.
Ben


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have seen many observation hives in nature centers that were uncovered all the time. Every year our club has observation hives at the state fair that are uncovered all the time. The only problem I see is that it is somewhat more stressful and the bees start running on the glass after a while. Not sure why. I try to keep mine at home covered unless I'm watching them. This seems to stress them less.

http://bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#privacy


----------

